# Cheltenham Club Enclosure - What do I wear?!



## AprilBlossom (9 December 2011)

So I've managed to come across a couple of Club Enclosure tickets for tomorrows racing at Cheltenham...Would jeans be acceptable? 

I've never been other than dressed for the sub-Antarctic conditions pretty much always felt at the racecourse, but equally so ive never had 'access everywhere' tickets!  any ideas on attire please??


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (9 December 2011)

There us no dress code at cheltenham althou they like to men to wear.  Suits in club encloser and above. They know the weather can be cold and wet so jeans are fine


----------



## AprilBlossom (9 December 2011)

Thanks, I was about 85% sure but always good to have the reassurance!


----------



## pec (9 December 2011)

The last time I checked the Cheltenham website it stated
'We want you to enjoy your day's racing so please dress appropiaty (sp) for the conditions.  The forecast is cold and bright.
I'm off anyway


----------



## ThePony (9 December 2011)

You can wear pretty much anything you like, I must admit that I wouldn't wear jeans as people do dress well for the outing! I tend to go with a smart pair of tweed trousers (and with tights or long johns under!). What ever you wear, make sure you put enough clothes on, I swear Cheltenham race course is the coldest place on earth! If you have a smart hat then wear it, don't forget something for your neck and your gloves, and lots of socks!  I promise you that you just can't wear enough clothes, you will never be stood at Cheltenham wishing you hadn't put that extra layer on!  Have a brilliant day, the races there are just ace!!


----------

